# Grafting a Bonneville rear seat speaker grill into a 64 GTO back seat



## DNODennis (Jul 17, 2017)

I am considering grafting the rear seat speaker and grill assembly from a big body Pontiac onto my 64 GTO's rear seat-back frame to accommodate something Pontiac never offered - a rear seat speaker into a 64 GTO convertible. Has anyone ever heard of this being done? I can get my hands on a seat-back assembly from a 63 big body car. Obviously, the original seat-back frame would have to be modified with parts from the donor frame, but I think this would be a good looking result - if it works.
Can anyone offer any thoughts - pro or con - to this idea?
I've attached a pair of photos showing both the front and back of this area of the potential donor seat.
Thanks in advance for your thoughts!


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

Sounds like an interesting modification. My thought is, Would fit narrowing the Bonnevilles seat on each end and just recovering new upholstery? At any rate, it will look nice in a convertible.


----------

